# Mad question from a simpltion



## hounddawg (May 2, 2016)

OK I MAKE COUNTRY WINE, AFTER USING PLENTY OF:::: FRUITS AN BERRIES AND SUGAR FOR STOUGHT WINE I THEN BACKSWEETEN WITH PURE RAW HONEY, IS THIS WINE,,, MEAD WINE ,, OR MEAD, I HAVE NO CLUE AS WHAT TO CALL IT OTHER THEN VERY GOOD TASTING TO ME AN OTHER PEOPLE IN MY AREA,,, FOOTHILLS OF THE OZARKS,,, YUP I'M A POOR DUMB HILLBILLY AND DAMN PROUND OF THAT FACT.. 
DAWG::
RICHARD::::

THANK YOU IN ADVINCE FOR ANY ENLIGHTENMENT YOU ALLOW ME,,,


----------



## PhilDarby (May 2, 2016)

Not sure what that would be classed as dawg, but, it sounds nice ;-) honey is a rarity around these parts.

Im not surprised it tastes nice as the thickness in the honey, should add some nice mouth feel as well as sugar.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 2, 2016)

@Richard
I believe it would be referred to a Country mixed fruit wine that was back sweetened with honey to give it a better mouth feel.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 2, 2016)

Yeah... Technically, I believe that a mead is defined as having at least half the total fermentables coming from honey. Any less than that and you cannot call the wine a mead. So, if the wine was say, 12 % ABV then at least 6 % of that alcohol must come from honey.


----------



## Arne (May 3, 2016)

I have found that most folks have no idea what mead is. That being said, call it what you like. You have made it so it will wind up being whatever you name it. Think I would call it Hillbilly 
Bank Bait. It will either help the catfish bite or leave you not caring if they bite or not. Arne.


----------



## hounddawg (May 5, 2016)

ARNE you give my reason to smile and feel peaceful...
thank you
Richard 







Arne said:


> I have found that most folks have no idea what mead is. That being said, call it what you like. You have made it so it will wind up being whatever you name it. Think I would call it Hillbilly
> Bank Bait. It will either help the catfish bite or leave you not caring if they bite or not. Arne.


----------



## hounddawg (May 5, 2016)

cool with these im'making now I started with honey when the yeast dies out i'll run up my SG WITH SUGAR AND RESTART WITH EC-1118

THANKYOU





BernardSmith said:


> Yeah... Technically, I believe that a mead is defined as having at least half the total fermentables coming from honey. Any less than that and you cannot call the wine a mead. So, if the wine was say, 12 % ABV then at least 6 % of that alcohol must come from honey.


----------



## hounddawg (May 5, 2016)

DANG Steve I'm going to need a bigger bottle to fit that label on,, lol
richard::







vacuumpumpman said:


> @Richard
> I believe it would be referred to a Country mixed fruit wine that was back sweetened with honey to give it a better mouth feel.


----------



## Noontime (Aug 3, 2016)

A mead with fruit is referred to as a melomel, a mead made with grapes is a pyment, a mead made with apples is a cyser, and a mead made with spices is metheglin.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 3, 2016)

whew, ok I'll have to write this down an pin to my wine room wall. thank you very much,
richard






Noontime said:


> A mead with fruit is referred to as a melomel, a mead made with grapes is a pyment, a mead made with apples is a cyser, and a mead made with spices is metheglin.


----------



## Arne (Aug 4, 2016)

Noontime said:


> A mead with fruit is referred to as a melomel, a mead made with grapes is a pyment, a mead made with apples is a cyser, and a mead made with spices is metheglin.



And it is all good. Or just hand your buddy a glass filled to the brim and say"Here try this stuff." He says what is it. You say"I dunno, let me get my list." LOL, ARne.


----------



## Mismost (Aug 4, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> whew, ok I'll have to write this down an pin to my wine room wall. thank you very much,
> richard




Now Houndawg when you say "pin it to your wall", you are talking about real pins and real walls, right? None of this electronic crap!

My office walls are littered with little yellow Post Its...little formulas, passwords, part numbers....my wife hates it! If it is real important, it gets printed, and stuck on the wall or in a plain old fashion pocket folder. I got folders on rifles, scopes, archery, fishing, reloading, and some that just apply to work too!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 4, 2016)

I am from the pencil an paper days, when I say pin I push a little metal point thru the paper then into my wine room wall which is made outta drywall, I'll never forget when I heard kids were allowed to use a calculator in math class, I called that person a liar, then I got to eat my words, to this day how can you learn math if the calculator does the thinking instead of the brain, progress my well you know the rest of that i'm sure,, lol ,,
Dawg 








Mismost said:


> Now Houndawg when you say "pin it to your wall", you are talking about real pins and real walls, right? None of this electronic crap!
> 
> My office walls are littered with little yellow Post Its...little formulas, passwords, part numbers....my wife hates it! If it is real important, it gets printed, and stuck on the wall or in a plain old fashion pocket folder. I got folders on rifles, scopes, archery, fishing, reloading, and some that just apply to work too!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 5, 2016)

THERES NO CALL FOR THAT ARNE, THATS SO RUDE, TO THINK I COULD CARE ENOUGH TO TELL THEM ANYTHING, I'D SAY YOU DONT HAVE TO DRINK IT NOR STAY HERE, LOL, DANG HOW DARE YOU THINK I HAVE MANNERS, IF I HAD FEELINGS YOU WOULD HAVE CRUSHED THEM, OLE WELL I DO FAVOR THE NUTS ON HERE THE MOST, LUCKY YOU,,, LOL
Dawg





Arne said:


> And it is all good. Or just hand your buddy a glass filled to the brim and say"Here try this stuff." He says what is it. You say"I dunno, let me get my list." LOL, ARne.


----------

